# Getting ready for our first show.



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

We are going to our first ABGA show in a few weeks. I just trimmed our buck for the first time. I've never done it before. I was wondering if it looked ok, or if there's anything I need to do differently. I ordered some pink oil for his hooves and horns. I wasn't sure if there was anything else I need to do. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a tank! He looks great! Nice job. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great to me! What a hunk!! I hope you have a great time showing him, and I hope you share the results and show pics too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him! Who is he?
You did a purdy good job for sure. Do let us know how he does in the ring.


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! This is Lefty, he was one of the first goats born on our farm. He's almost 13 months old. He's been changing quite a bit since he got closer to one. I'll definitely let you know how the show goes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, you definitely should be very proud of him, he's gorgeous!


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I got 4th out of 5 at the show yesterday. Not what I was hoping for, but we did learn a lot. It was two shows, both judges complemented his frame size and his power. They said they wanted to see more muscle in his back. Anyone know of a way to increase his back muscle? He is getting a scoop of 16% showtec aminogain everyday. I'm thinking I might need to increase his feed or top dress with something like champion drive. Any suggestions would be great! Thanks.


----------



## robbmurray41 (Dec 19, 2014)

We feed ours purina show chow and top dress with champion drive.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think he looks great he blows my buck out of the water


----------

